# Saw this thought it was funny.



## funetical (Oct 28, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qehxjub5lyo]YouTube - How to Shower: Women vs. Men[/ame]


----------



## -bud- (Oct 28, 2009)

It's funny because it's true.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 16, 2011)

that's really funny and that's so true.. especially about pouring so much of shampoo and making your hair straight with it.. i all the time do it..


----------

